# Stiff Squatch



## MAJ88 (11 mo ago)

Any Stiff Squatch riders out here ? 

Im considering a stiff squatch but haven’t seen many reviews about it , anyone on a Medium frame with a similar height (172cm) (5”6) 

Appreciate your advice


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

messed link up


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

cmg said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=23347&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]


try this instead








Stif Squatch


Hey guys, I just took delivery of my Stif Squatch frame this week. As soon as I saw it launch last week I knew that it ticked all the boxes for me. I've been experimenting with geometry, mainly reach, seat and head tube angle for a few years and was considering having another custom frame...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy moley that is a low BB.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I looked at the Squatch when I got my last hardtail frame the low BB and steep STA didn't work for me.


----------

